# NPC reference for Shelter from the Storm



## Truename (Jan 23, 2011)

There is a squidload (that's the grandma-friendly version) of NPCs in Shelter from the Storm. By my count, there are 19 recurring NPCs and 35 episode-specific NPCs. I love the detail, and it can be a bit overwhelming. To help myself keep track of it all, I made an NPC reference sheet, and I filled in some motivations and roleplaying hints for myself as well.

Here's a copy. All of the "Context" descriptions come from the adventure, but I had to make up most of the "Goal" and "Notable Trait" descriptions myself. Feel free to change them.

PS: Thanks for all your interest in my other cheat sheets! Morrus, feel free to include these with the other WotBS downloads if you want.


----------



## OnlineDM (Jan 27, 2011)

Very helpful - thanks!


----------



## Panthanas (Jan 28, 2011)

D'oh!  I can't give you XP again!

Well, thank you for the sheet.  I'll use it in my game tomorrow!


----------



## Stormrazor2000 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Very helpful.


----------



## Talysian (Feb 1, 2011)

Really helpful! you wouldn't happen to have this in word/excel would you? I have a few things I'm changing up and it would make my life soo much easier!


----------



## Gorok (Feb 1, 2011)

Talysian said:


> Really helpful! you wouldn't happen to have this in word/excel would you? I have a few things I'm changing up and it would make my life soo much easier!




I was able to copy/paste the words out of the PDF file into word.  The pretty formatting is lost, but the raw words can be edited however you want afterwards.


----------



## Truename (Feb 3, 2011)

Talysian said:


> Really helpful! you wouldn't happen to have this in word/excel would you? I have a few things I'm changing up and it would make my life soo much easier!




Sure! The original was done in Pages for the Mac, so I've included that as well as a Word export. I'm not sure how well the export worked, but give it a try.


----------



## Talysian (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Zinovia (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice sheet.  I made something similar that includes NPC's from the entire run of modules we've played through so far, but I should expand the roleplay notes to be more like yours.  What mine does include are all the changes I have made to names and races, and a note on the original name from the modules, because I have heavily customized the campaign.  In mine Ragesia was founded by tieflings in an effort to recreate the lost empire of Bael Turath.  My world includes genasi, but not half orcs.  A great many changes had to be made to accommodate my version of the story.  

One thing I did was to make a version of my sheet for the players, that eliminates any info they don't know.  It includes the name, a description, and a brief note about who the NPC is.  They are sorted by region, i.e. Gate Pass, Seaquen, Dassen.  This makes keeping track of the large number of NPC's easier on the players as well.  That's important when we play only every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Truename (Feb 13, 2011)

Zinovia said:


> One thing I did was to make a version of my sheet for the players, that eliminates any info they don't know.  It includes the name, a description, and a brief note about who the NPC is.  They are sorted by region, i.e. Gate Pass, Seaquen, Dassen.  This makes keeping track of the large number of NPC's easier on the players as well.  That's important when we play only every 2-3 weeks.




Maybe I should do that, too. My players have been complaining that they can't keep track of everything.  Right now, I'm just reminding them of who somebody is when they meet him (or her). Do your players use the reference, or does it add to the information overload?


----------



## marciob2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Zinovia (Feb 14, 2011)

Truename said:


> Do your players use the reference, or does it add to the information overload?



They use it occasionally as a reference, but I still end up having to remind them of names.  I use my version all the time.  When I first gave them the sheet I missed taking off some information that was known only to one of the PCs, and thus spoiled a surprise.  I had created a NPC by the name of Mednii who runs the bank in Seaquen.  Given the way my group is, I was sure they would interact with her many times.  Mednii is a copper dragon and the bank vault is her hoard.  She usually looks like a copper-haired elf.  The sheet spoiled my reveal.  I was hoping to surprise the halfling rogue if he ever got the notion to rob the bank.


----------



## GenLang (Jan 10, 2012)

Truename said:


> There is a squidload (that's the grandma-friendly version) of NPCs in Shelter from the Storm. By my count, there are 19 recurring NPCs and 35 episode-specific NPCs. I love the detail, and it can be a bit overwhelming. To help myself keep track of it all, I made an NPC reference sheet, and I filled in some motivations and roleplaying hints for myself as well.




I can't give any more XP, but wanted to thank you for writing this up.  Very VERY useful!


----------

